
Show HN: GPG-Mailer – send GPG-encrypted emails from your PHP application - CiPHPerCoder
https://github.com/paragonie/gpg-mailer
======
CiPHPerCoder
I made this because the PEAR website kind of sucks, the Crypt_GPG documents
are difficult to navigate, and I wanted a drop-in solution that lets you send
an encrypted email to your recipient.

It uses zend-mail from Zend Framework and Crypt_GPG.

All you need to do is:

    
    
        $gpgMailer = new GPGMailer(
            new Sendmail(), // Or any other transport
            ['homedir' => '/homedir/containing/keyring']
        );
        $gpgMailer->send(
            $message, // Message object from Zend\Mail
            $fingerprintOrPublicKey
        );
    

Simple as can be. (There are other steps for, e.g. importing keys in the first
place, but that's neither here nor there.)

The license is dual GPL/MIT, so feel free to use it in pretty much anything.
It was a minor itch to scratch.

We're using it to optionally encrypt password reset emails in a CMS we're
developing:

[https://twitter.com/CiPHPerCoder/status/739536854517702660](https://twitter.com/CiPHPerCoder/status/739536854517702660)

The password reset feature can be entirely opted out of, too:

[https://twitter.com/CiPHPerCoder/status/739537611367276545](https://twitter.com/CiPHPerCoder/status/739537611367276545)

